# Do I need a work visa to work *remotely* from Dubai for a month?



## 1522610 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi all,
I work for an American client in India and my wife works in Dubai. I would like to visit my wife for a month on tourist visa and also be able to work for the whole month remotely while being in Dubai and only holding a tourist visa. Is it legal? If not legal, what is the possibility of me being caught? Can the authorities find out technically that I am working from home? Are there folks who do this? 

I would still be paid in my home country, India and my client is american. I work in IT and technically it is possible to be able to work remotely using my company vpn.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Of course - as long as nobody starts trying to invoice you inside the UAE then you'll be fine.


----------



## 1522610 (Jul 27, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> Of course - as long as nobody starts trying to invoice you inside the UAE then you'll be fine.


I have seen many articles mentioning working on visit visa is illegal, although, they all are about working in Dubai in Dubai registered company and getting paid in Dubai. I could not get concrete info on whether I can work remotely from home if my employer is not in UAE, I am not paid in UAE or provide any services in UAE. I would still be paid in home country and pay taxes in home country.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Technically, it would be illegal. For a start working from a residential property puts you in breach (or your wife) in breach of the tenancy contract, as you're using a residential properly for commercial income. However, you'd be very unfortunate to get found out. Just don't say anything.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

you will be fine.


----------



## 1522610 (Jul 27, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> Technically, it would be illegal. For a start working from a residential property puts you in breach (or your wife) in breach of the tenancy contract, as you're using a residential properly for commercial income. However, you'd be very unfortunate to get found out. Just don't say anything.


But my income is not in UAE dirhams. The job is not in UAE. Even if I wanted could I apply for any kind of permit to be able to work safely? (I guess no?). I will be paid in my home country.


----------



## 1522610 (Jul 27, 2017)

rsinner said:


> you will be fine.


Would they be able to track me? 

Also in immigration would I have problems? I am taking a 3 month tourist visa. They might suspect how would I be able to stay 3 months when I work in another country?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

manish41711 said:


> Would they be able to track me?
> 
> Also in immigration would I have problems? I am taking a 3 month tourist visa. They might suspect how would I be able to stay 3 months when I work in another country?


Your original post is 1 month stay now it’s 3 months ? 

The reality is if what you say is genuine (visiting your wife for 1month) you should be fine (unless of course you upset your wife ) if your question is not quite honest then depending on the circumstances, how long you stay and who you tell the risk goes up a bit. 

Regarding tracking .... could they track what you are doing - possibly ..... will they track what you are doing - very unlikely


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

manish41711 said:


> Would they be able to track me?
> 
> Also in immigration would I have problems? I am taking a 3 month tourist visa. They might suspect how would I be able to stay 3 months when I work in another country?


I am guessing your wife is sponsoring you (if your story is genuine) for the 3 month visa. You should be okay with immigration once you get the visa.


----------



## 1522610 (Jul 27, 2017)

rsinner said:


> I am guessing your wife is sponsoring you (if your story is genuine) for the 3 month visa. You should be okay with immigration once you get the visa.


My sponsor is a travel agent I normally use, not my wife. Would that be an issue?


----------



## 1522610 (Jul 27, 2017)

UKMS said:


> Your original post is 1 month stay now it’s 3 months ?
> 
> The reality is if what you say is genuine (visiting your wife for 1month) you should be fine (unless of course you upset your wife ) if your question is not quite honest then depending on the circumstances, how long you stay and who you tell the risk goes up a bit.
> 
> Regarding tracking .... could they track what you are doing - possibly ..... will they track what you are doing - very unlikely


Sorry, actually I started with 1 month because I just approximated it. Actually I might overshoot and be there for few days more so I just took a 3month visa to be safe. I am looking at maybe 40days, give or take, plus I would be on leave (& not working from home) for 15 days, so I would only be actually working for 25 working days.

Have you ever heard of someone getting caught working remotely from home ever?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

manish41711 said:


> Sorry, actually I started with 1 month because I just approximated it. Actually I might overshoot and be there for few days more so I just took a 3month visa to be safe. I am looking at maybe 40days, give or take, plus I would be on leave (& not working from home) for 15 days, so I would only be actually working for 25 working days.
> 
> Have you ever heard of someone getting caught working remotely from home ever?


If you keep yourself to yourself you should be fine.


----------

